# When does male puppy become fertile?



## Kimji448 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi guys,

I am fairly new to GSD community but absolutely in love with this breed.
I currently have 6 months old female GSD puppy.
I was wanting to add a second puppy at some stage, and was initially aiming for next year or so.
However this particular breeder (who has extremely long wait list) has informed me that there might be a litter planned in couple of months time.
I really don't want to miss this opportunity but this means my female puppy will be approx 10-11 months when the second puppy comes home. 

I am wanting to get male puppy to avoid same sex aggression, but my biggest concern is unplanned pregnancy between the two.
I was planning to spay my female GSD when she is 1.5 year old. However with a male puppy getting added to the picture, I am not sure whether this will be safe...?
The male puppy will be like 8 months old by the time my female GSD reaches 1.5 year of age. 

Is there a possibility that the male puppy of approx 6-8 months old impregnating my female GSD if she goes onto second heat?
At what age does a male puppy become functionally fertile?


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Definitely a possibility if you don't separate them during the female's heat.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yes... males can absolutely breed as early as 6 months.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

In your case, I would wait for the next opportunity and use that time to get a solid foundation on your first pup. Don't get a pup if YOU are not ready. There will always be another pup you will like.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

*When does male puppy become fertile?*
Usually a day before you thought they would be 
Good advice? Wait for a year and half to 2 years to add a second dog. 
Minimum


----------

